# Microwave math problems



## Gween (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont know if this is the correct place to post this but...

I suck at math and I dont wanna damage anything.

I have a Sunbeam SGS90701B 0.7 Cu Ft Microwave

And its only 700w that's low power right? I had to replace my high power one because it started shooting sparks inside. This new one is a hand-me-down and I hate it! its sooo weak. If I want to cook something for 3:30 minutes on High how much do I have to put it for on this garbage microwave? its already 100% on power btw.

I need to know the math, do I need to put the time x2 or just add a few more seconds? what do i do!? 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Roughly about 1 min 10 seconds, math wise. BUT microwaves I don't think work that way ! They cook from the inside out, not out side in like a stove/oven. Too many variables. Really sounds like you are heating some thing frozen. I never would try to cook raw meat in a microwave.

I am sure there are Microwave cooking forums you could ask this question of. We are not known for cooking questions :>)

BG


----------



## Gween (Mar 31, 2012)

Heheh no prob its ok thanks Basementgeek.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually, microwaves don't cook. The microwave radiation simply causes the water within the item to vibrate which generates heat energy. This just heats whatever is in there but won't cook. Another cool use for the microwave is sterilization of kitchen sponges. Toss a slightly wet one in at high for about 30 seconds to sterilize it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good for vulcanizing eggs......G-kids have proven the concept. Their mom has perfected the process with cheese......:nonono:.

Only good for heating foods....but others do try to cook with the thing. One exception is bacon.....doesn't do a bad job if you have the special tray (and cover with paper towel).


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not understanding why you all saying that microwaves don't cook, that they just cause molecules of water to vibrate, because causing molecules to vibrate faster is what heat does too. The energy transferred from the microwaves to the water molecules in the food is subsequently transferred to other molecules, thus cooking the food. I think what you may mean is that microwaves don't tend to brown food. This is because the surface layer of food cooked in a conventional oven dehydrates and browns as the sugars caramelize.

If you want brown food in a microwave you can buy a browning tray or dish.

Also, just because a microwave pulls only 700 W doesn't mean that it cooks like a 1200 W microwave on low power. Either use the cookbook or manual that came with the unit to figure out times or just "play it by ear" and see how long it takes to cook things.


----------

